# Burp surge feast tonite



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## psychiatrie3emerot (8 mo ago)

I had a DM run a few carnival/festival games for us not too long ago and I don't think they had as much time invested in them as yours seem to have. The only part that stands out to me was a Snail Race, with the intention of having the players place bets and then roll a series of d20 rolls to basically get through a board game (think Chutes and Ladders) for their snail to win. The board had good and bad spots on it, move forward an extra space, lose a turn, switch spots with another snail, etc.. He had the players who did not bet on the race help him roll for the competitors' snails.
Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------

